# Junker Mosin Nagant wanted



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi,

Does anyone have a junker Mosin Nagant they want to get rid of?

Bad bore - OK.

Missing or damaged stock - OK.

Missing tool kit, cleaning kit, cleaning rod, or other accessories - OK.

Missing sights - OK.

Bubba hack job sporterization - probably OK as well, depending on how bad the hack. 

Thanks.


----------

